# ما تاثير الرطوبة علي كفأة الالياف البصرية؟



## hkeem77 (4 أغسطس 2009)

تتعرض طبقات المغلفة للالياف البصرية لتاثيرات الماء والرطوبة وتاثيرات الظروف المناخية فما اثر هذه العوامل علي كفاة عمل الالياف البصرية


----------



## star2010 (4 أغسطس 2009)

لا تاثير يا اخى ودى من مميزات الفيبر اوبيتك


----------



## hkeem77 (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مرورك


----------

